# Looking for a new single coil rta



## Paul33 (7/8/22)

So I’m looking for a new single coil rta but it must take 510 drip tips (not with an adapter), must be easy to wick and OBVIOUSLY good flavour. 

Restricted ish airflow even wide open would be nice as well!

Advice from the clever people please!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/8/22)

RDL single coil RTA with 510 Driptip standard.... You need a Dvarw!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (7/8/22)

Have you had a look at some of the Taifun stuff? Also, if you’re feeling up to a challenge you can try for one of those new NarVa’s.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/8/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> RDL single coil RTA with 510 Driptip standard.... You need a Dvarw!


I am a dwarf…

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/22)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Have you had a look at some of the Taifun stuff? Also, if you’re feeling up to a challenge you can try for one of those new NarVa’s.



Chances of getting one of them are pretty slim! And it's a tight draw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (7/8/22)

Arbiter Solo.

I got 2 of them, and I hate RTAs. 

But this one just works for me. Smooth tight MTL, and loose but ever so slight restriction on DL in one package. With lekker flavour. And it's top flow.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/22)

Adephi said:


> Arbiter Solo.
> 
> I got 2 of them, and I hate RTAs.
> 
> But this one just works for me. Smooth tight MTL, and loose but ever so slight restriction on DL in one package. With lekker flavour. And it's top flow.


This sounds pretty good!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (8/8/22)

Adephi said:


> Arbiter Solo.
> 
> I got 2 of them, and I hate RTAs.
> 
> But this one just works for me. Smooth tight MTL, and loose but ever so slight restriction on DL in one package. With lekker flavour. And it's top flow.



Am looking for another MTL tank, thanks @Adephi 
Is the Arbiter Solo easy to coil and wick? And no leaks?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (8/8/22)

Silver said:


> Am looking for another MTL tank, thanks @Adephi
> Is the Arbiter Solo easy to coil and wick? And no leaks?


Very easy. No hassles at all. But the build deck is just a bit small, so you won't fit big alien coils in it. But for MTL coils its perfect.

And I had mine for about 2 months now. And so far zero leaking. In my vape bag that I take to work it lies on it's side, and even then no leaking. 

The bubble tank is also a great plus if you use it in MTL. A refil lasts about a day and longer depending on what I have in rotation.

Im really enjoying mine. I used it this weekend during a show for ninja-vaping and it did the job perfectly.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (8/8/22)

The three that I have in rotation are the Dvarw (clone), the Intake single coil and the Arbiter solo.

There is very little to compare between them with the Dvarw clones being the best as far as refilling with that 6 ml tank. They all offer intense flavour and all have a similar restrictive draw. No leaking from any of them but the Dvarw can leave condensation behind on a dual battery mod if the intake air hole happens to point that way. Easy enough to coil and wick. I use mostly single wire or at most a dual core clapton. I can fit a 3mm ID in all of them. I do have to use a 510 adapter. I have a Steam tuners top fill tank that works very well but does cut down on the juice capacity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/8/22)

Adephi said:


> Very easy. No hassles at all. But the build deck is just a bit small, so you won't fit big alien coils in it. But for MTL coils its perfect.
> 
> And I had mine for about 2 months now. And so far zero leaking. In my vape bag that I take to work it lies on it's side, and even then no leaking.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback @Adephi - now I want one

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/22)

Looking forward to testing this out when I get a chance 

Bought a few days ago from @Vaperite South Africa - super fast and slick from order to delivery 




cc @Adephi

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/22)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to testing this out when I get a chance
> 
> Bought a few days ago from @Vaperite South Africa - super fast and slick from order to delivery
> 
> ...



It's an excellent RTA Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's an excellent RTA Hi Ho @Silver!



Thanks Rob - I am looking forward to it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/22)

Enjoy Silver, I get a lot of joy from mine. Luckily I have a coil tool that wraps at 2.75 mm ID and this is the sweet spot for me on this RTA. 0.35-4 resistance gives a lot of flavour at under 30 W. Best wire I have found is this one in a 24 awg

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/22)

Silver said:


> Looking forward to testing this out when I get a chance
> 
> Bought a few days ago from @Vaperite South Africa - super fast and slick from order to delivery
> 
> ...


ooohhh fancy @Silver 

I really need to get one of these, the more I look into them the more I reckon it'll be right in my wheelhouse!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> ooohhh fancy @Silver
> 
> I really need to get one of these, the more I look into them the more I reckon it'll be right in my wheelhouse!



@Paul33 do you want a Blue or SS?

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Paul33 do you want a Blue or SS?
> View attachment 261021


SS if its available please Rob. Please drop me a pm with your bank details and I'll come grab it from you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> SS if its available please Rob. Please drop me a pm with your bank details and I'll come grab it from you.



No need for banking details! Shout when you are in the area! If I'm out and about we can do Post Box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> No need for banking details! Shout when you are in the area! If I'm out and about we can do Post Box!


ah cheers thanks so much. I need to fetch my wifes horrible children (I suppose they're mine) around 2ish so maybe swing passed after that if you are available then ish?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> ah cheers thanks so much. I need to fetch my wifes horrible children (I suppose they're mine) around 2ish so maybe swing passed after that if you are available then ish?



Sweet!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (16/8/22)

Damn, I need to move closer to Rob !!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/22)

In response to Robs extremely kind gesture I would like to offer to anyone who wants it a black druga rta. 

If you want it its yours!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Adephi (16/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> SS if its available please Rob. Please drop me a pm with your bank details and I'll come grab it from you.





Silver said:


> Looking forward to testing this out when I get a chance
> 
> Bought a few days ago from @Vaperite South Africa - super fast and slick from order to delivery
> 
> ...



Looking forward to hear you guys' take on this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/22)

So the arbiter and I took a long time to be friends.

I tried, with no luck, all sorts of coils and coil heights and had at best bleh results.

I got so frustrated that it got dumped unceremoniously in the cupboard until yesterday morning I thought I would give one last go and installed a BVC fused clapton, 0.45ohm, 26w, AWESOME. flavour is on point and airflow is much better. Very glad I gave it one final go!

Thanks again @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/8/22)

Paul33 said:


> So the arbiter and I took a long time to be friends.
> 
> I tried, with no luck, all sorts of coils and coil heights and had at best bleh results.
> 
> ...



@charln coils for the win! ANd only a pleasure! I was surprised when it didn't work for you in the first place. It's an awesome RTA!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/22)

Rob Fisher said:


> @charln coils for the win! ANd only a pleasure! I was surprised when it didn't work for you in the first place. It's an awesome RTA!


It was the airflow that was throwing me off. I was so used to the Druga rta which has an absolute mountain of airflow and this was very restricted compared to that. The smaller clapton allowed a bit more airflow which fixed the problems!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (25/8/22)

Now the question is 

New mod or spend the money on Apple Credits so I can buy my son games on the iPad 

Choices choices ....
Lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (25/8/22)

Get the new mod ..... soon there will be none to get unless it is a pod.

Games will always be available

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (25/8/22)

Stranger said:


> Get the new mod ..... soon there will be none to get unless it is a pod.
> 
> Games will always be available



Lol @Stranger
I dont really NEED a new mod - but its a WANT

I can use my old Cuboid - works perfectly - but I just feel like something new and shiny
Haven't bought a new mod since my Vaporesso Gen - I think it was VapeCon 2018 or 2019, cant remember

But the kid is nagging me for more credit.
In all fairness he has only used $25 in 3 months on games 
Mostly educational ones because he is only 4

So I'm thinking to recharge him with another $50 as a nice "present" versus getting a new mod
Will roughly be similar price....

But maybe I must just do both and bite the bullet

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (26/8/22)

How can you ?

Bowing down to emotional blackmail from someone not even old enough to bring money to the household. Shame on you man, stand up for big people, stand up for yourself, we have suffered enough during this lockdown, we demand new mods.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (26/8/22)

Stranger said:


> How can you ?
> 
> Bowing down to emotional blackmail from someone not even old enough to bring money to the household. Shame on you man, stand up for big people, stand up for yourself, we have suffered enough during this lockdown, we demand new mods.



lol @Stranger 
i hear you loud and clear !


----------

